# Downeast Maine 11.2.14



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

We got about 8 inches in some places with others only seeing about 4-5, it began as freezing rain and switched to snow, it sure was fun tho!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I saw some vid & pics on news up here of all the snow in Maine, still a while for me it looks like.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome to see, we didn't get anything down here. Just some flurries and spitting is all.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice rig and thanks for sharing I hope it holds off until December then really cuts loose down here. First winter in a long time I hope for snow and cold.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks all for the compliments, it sure was fun! haha Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the dump truck. How long did the snow stay around? Gravel drives or lots must have been a *****...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

dont forget to ****** the SS !


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Citytow;1860469 said:


> dont forget to ****** the SS !


Ouch! Don't have that issue with mine thankfully (but its not a Boss).


----------

